# Cebek I-9, con pulsador para activar unas luces.



## fanrazy (Jul 27, 2012)

Buenos dias, 

En primer lugar me presento soy GoN, nuevo por estos lares, no conocia este foro hasta ayer  y he llegado aqui googleando, vi un post sobre un rele de 5 patas cuyas respuestas me han servido para aclararme con algunas cosillas en las que ando investigando. 
Soy un aficionado a la electronica y espero ayudar en lo que se pueda.

Tengo un proyecto de montar un interruptor de pulsos, para enceder y apagar unas luces de mi coche tal y como se muestra el video de abajo






El interruptor (que es del tipo pulsador) tiene tiene 4 patas
TNS+ y TNS - , de donde coge la iluminacion de un led que lleva interior
y ACC in y ACC OUT,  por donde coge la tension y suelta el pulso.

y la plaquita de CEBEK i-9 que segun su diagrama de conexionado va  asi
http://www.electan.com/datasheets/cebek/CE-I9.pdf

Bueno, La pregunta es pq en el video "retroalimenta" la salida del comun del relé, con la entrada al positivo de +12 V.(cablecito rojo) ¿ que sentido tiene esto ? no cuadra con el diagrama de la placa, pero a el le funciona.

Entonces si la salida tiene 3 patas  NC/comun/NA , de donde cogeriamos  la salida para el positivo para las luces ?
He medido con un polimetro la salidas y no me aclaro. 
En finsss si alguien me puede echar un cable lo agradeceria

Saludossss


----------



## camarohero (Jul 30, 2012)

bastante facil
coges la salida positiva del NA del relay
el COMUN lo conectas a positivo porque sera quien haga el switcheo

considera la evolucion del circuito que te adjunto


----------



## fanrazy (Jul 30, 2012)

camarohero dijo:


> bastante facil
> coges la salida positiva del NA del relay
> el COMUN lo conectas a positivo porque sera quien haga el switcheo
> 
> considera la evolucion del circuito que te adjunto



Hola, gracias por la respuesta, no veo el circuito que has adjuntado


----------



## camarohero (Jul 30, 2012)

donde dice "miniatura de objetos" haz click en la foto y automáticamente te la muestra en tamaño grande


----------



## fanrazy (Jul 30, 2012)

Perfect, ya he conseguido montarlo y me funciona, muchas gracias por la ayuda. lo voy a dejar mejor al NC para que empiece apagado y encenderlas yo despues.

)


----------



## camarohero (Jul 30, 2012)

como lo entiendo yo, usando la terminal NC empezara prendido, y luego tu lo apagaras


----------

